# Just in..



## Marco (May 26, 2016)

....now to figure out how to squeeze them in.

neo. benihichou (OL) , phal lindenii (OL) and Sl. Tiny Star (DO)

Yup that is a mini catt. Yet still no slipper in the bunch oke:



New Additions 05.26.26 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2016)

Nice additions! Especially the Phal....:clap:

Gotta work on that no-slipper thing eh? oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2016)

Man, when she sees them you are sooooooo busted!


----------



## Marco (May 27, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Man, when she sees them you are sooooooo busted!



I presented the mini cat first. She loved it. Life is good.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2016)

What is the cross on tiny star? Having trouble finding it on google.


----------



## Marco (May 27, 2016)

Sl. Tiny Star = (Sl. Pole-Star x S. cernua)

Sl. Pole Star = (S. coccinea x L. briegeri) x slc. Circle of Life. 

Slc. Circle of life = s. coccinea x Lc. Culminant


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2016)

Marco said:


> Sl. Tiny Star = (Sl. Pole-Star x S. cernua)
> 
> Sl. Pole Star = (S. coccinea x L. briegeri) x slc. Circle of Life.
> 
> Slc. Circle of life = s. coccinea x Lc. Culminant




Thanks!


----------



## eOrchids (May 27, 2016)

Nice additions, Marco!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2016)

Good looking plants!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 27, 2016)

Good call on showing the mini Catt first! Nice additions.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 27, 2016)

I like the tight growth habit of that mini catt.


----------



## abax (May 27, 2016)

Clever strategy you have there. Sneak in the pretty one
in bloom first.


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2016)

Nice additions to your collection!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 30, 2016)

Marco, is that Cattleya one of Peter T. Lin's hybrids? This is very nice grouping.

I know this is heresy, especially on the SlipperTalk website, and considering how much I have benefitted from being here....but, you don't really need...uhh...slippers. Neofinetia make up for this void in a spectacular way!

There, I said it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

It's ok, that's why there are non-slipper sections here. 

The main problem with neos is that they only bloom once a year and for very short time.

With slippers, depending on what and how many you have, you almost always have something in bloom.
Not to mention, some paphs like curtisii need no flower to enjoy them. 

So, go get yourself some slippers. hahaha


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2016)

Hmmm. And Neos are as much like slippers as Catts are like Onc.

I love them all!


----------



## Markhamite (May 31, 2016)

Lovely new additions. I see I'm not the only one that needs the 'sneak' in new additions. : )


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> I know this is heresy, especially on the SlipperTalk website, and considering how much I have benefitted from being here....but, you don't really need...uhh...slippers. Neofinetia make up for this void in a spectacular way!
> 
> There, I said it.



Come over here for a second. :viking:


----------



## Marco (Jun 1, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Nice additions! Especially the Phal....:clap:
> 
> Gotta work on that no-slipper thing eh? oke:



I did have a few.....a long long time ago...around when members of the "other slipper forum" defected and went to this one. Those were interesting times.



MattWoelfsen said:


> Marco, is that Cattleya one of Peter T. Lin's hybrids? This is very nice grouping.
> 
> I know this is heresy, especially on the SlipperTalk website, and considering how much I have benefitted from being here....but, you don't really need...uhh...slippers. Neofinetia make up for this void in a spectacular way!
> 
> There, I said it.



Matt - This plant did come from Peter via eBay (Diamond Orchids Peter in California not BigLeaf Peter in Texas I don't want to confuse folks reading just in case) However, I am not all to sure if it is one of his hybrids. Definitely worth the ask though.


----------

